# Master Bed Orientation Change



## Mike J (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone tried converting the orientation of the master bed in the rear slide to be "N/S" instead of "E/W" in a 210RS or similar? We would like it if one of us did not have to crawl over the other to get out.

I was thinking of trying a piece of plywood cut to fit and having it slide out from under the mattress when needed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Check out this post....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=21077&hl=king+bed


----------



## Mike J (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. This gives me some ideas!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike J said:


> Thanks. This gives me some ideas!


Happy to help. If you do this mod...please post some picture of your build process, so someone else might gain from your efforts.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Ahhhh... the advantages of being height challenged seem to out weight the ability to reach the top shelf. :whistling:

The DW and I have always slept with our heads up at the rear of the trailer and our feet toward the front. It would seem odd to sleep crosswise.


----------



## Mike J (May 31, 2015)

I am thinking seriously about doing this mod. Where did you get the legs?

How steady is it for climbing in?



Oregon_Camper said:


> Check out this post....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=21077&hl=king+bed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike J said:


> I am thinking seriously about doing this mod. Where did you get the legs?
> 
> How steady is it for climbing in?


You'll have to PM the original poster. I only provided you the link to the post.


----------



## Mike J (May 31, 2015)

I made a short term mod using a piece of 1/2 inch plywood that I just slid back and forth when needed, but now that i am back I made a more permanent mod using a design based on the one above.

The materials list: (all from Home depot Canada)

1 12 inch x 72 inch piece of pine shelving

a 2 pack hook and eye set (Everbilt 2 1/2 inch SKU 773207)

3 4 inch utility hinges (Everbilt SKU 773716)

This was surprisingly easy to build. Install the hinges, install the hooks and presto. I still need to file down the tips of the screws that went through the pine shelf and get the foam (72x13x8.5 inches). I am also going to make a more permanent support that will rest on the step. The bracket that is in use now is temporary.

Photos are in the outback Mods gallery.










The ledge in the down position










The ledge in the up position










Utility hinge detail










The latch system


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great....


----------

